# Used Carolina Skiff Buying Advice Wanted!



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

Have read more than a few stories of guys draining water out of the hulls. IMHO there are better quality boats for the cash. Salt marsh skiffs would be a good alternative.


----------



## priscillatgorilla (Nov 29, 2014)

the big problem with those - 

owners start drilling holes in the decks and usng silicone or no sealer to the holes.the boat will become waterlogged,just like boston whalers

if it has had anything mounted to the deck -inspect it and weigh it,this will verify


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I wouldn't buy a Carolina Skiff. 

The lack of qualifiers is intentional. IMO they are single owner disposable introductory boats. They should have the resale value of a styrofoam cup. We looked into getting one when I was a kid and there were complaints of delamitation, chine cracking and water intrusion then. I looked in to them again later in life and the complaints were the same. Screw that. I can forgive past mistakes if the maker learns from them, but they haven't improved the design with over 10 years of feedback, they don't need my business.

However, since I MIGHT be excessively biased, I will suggest you only buy one if it is gently used and bare boned with absolutely no screwed on accessories. Remove every thing possible including the motor and try to lift the transom. The J1450 is supposed to weigh 280#. I am not in great shape and I can guarantee I can easily lift the transom of a 312# hull. If it seems obscenely heavy, walk away. Look for screws penetrating any foam compartment. The foam log layout diagram is on the Carolina Skiff website. Also look for damage along the chines. They often crack there. Look for water seeping from these areas if the boat is still in use, but if it has been out of the water for ages there is likely to be no seepage.

Better yet, just buy a welded aluminum. They do the same job. Aluminum boats are easy to check. Just put the plug in and fill it with a water hose and then look for leaks. Simple aluminum hulls also never get magically heavier. They may leak, but at least they are honest about it and have the decency to get your feet wet. For the use you describe, FG is over-rated.

Nate


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree with most of what Nate said, except I dont think they are quite that awful. Yes, only buy one if it doesnt have holes and or screws in the floor, yes try to pick it up, if you cannot pick it up, run away. There is a method to putting screws in the floor and it does work, so if you buy one, you actually can mount into the floor, but almost no one does it the right way.


----------



## grahamsc (Dec 12, 2014)

I've got a '08 J16 that I repowered from a 25hp to a J50hp for theT&T. WOT is now 40+ (had to build a custom 3/16ga bracket to hold the motor) I picked it up used '08 in '12. Everything was factory when I got it kept under a cover. I've since made several modifications and I've beat the @#@$ out of it with gigging, shrimping, deer, oystering etc. Built a console. I apply 5200 to any holes. I've noticed the rear bench seat holes wobbled out and water was collecting in the foam core about a year ago. I took a 1" hole saw cut out the wet then filled it with epoxy resin re-tapped and screwed with 5200. Dry boat other than the bow spray. I paid $2500 for boat, motor, trailer. Other than the ride its practically indestructible. I'd just check any holes points for loose screws. I know a guy with a J14 that runs a 15hp and he'll do 27-29WOT.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

I bought a used 2000 J16 this past summer. I have not had any issues and performance is good with a 20hp 4stroke so it's not excessively heavy. It's a tiller model and never had anything screwed to the floor. If the floor has been drilled/screwed and not sealed properly the foam will get water logged and heavy.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

I have owned a jv17 for nearly 8 years now. I have never had any of the problems mentioned above. I have never drilled any holes into the hull either. As long as you buy one that doesn't look all beat up you will be fine.


----------



## mpatrou202 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the responses, I'm going to look at a 1999 J16 tomorrow, only thing screwed in the bottom deck is the center console, has no motor but does have poling platform, should I be able to lift the stern off the trailer with ease? Would it be obvious if it was water-logged ( like several hundred pounds extra) ?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

The 2014 J16 has a listed hull weight of 653# in one spot while the 2014 J16 kit boat has a listed hull weight of #330. I bet it will be closer to the heavy estimate. You might want to unload everything possible, launch it, weigh the trailer and then reload it and run it across a scale if the buyer will let you. If you have cash in hand to take it home, they might cooperate, but if they think you are just kicking tires, they'll just laugh at you.

Nate


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I had a 17ft cs for about 6 years. That boat was awesome other than the fact that it will kick the crap out of you in any kind of chop and that damn bow spray. I really did love it though ran anywhere and I wasn't scared to beat it up a little. Economical and solid. If it looks ok I wouldn't hesitate


----------



## priscillatgorilla (Nov 29, 2014)

> Thanks for the responses, I'm going to look at a 1999 J16 tomorrow, only thing screwed in the bottom deck is the center console, has no motor but does have poling platform, should I be able to lift the stern off the trailer with ease? Would it be obvious if it was water-logged ( like several hundred pounds extra) ?



you should be able to pick up the back of the boat,that rigs weighs around 300lbs.

check the console screws - there's a specific technique required for working with composite coring - if not done correctly,screws will be loose.

I have a Carolina skiff j 16 -I'm very happy with it.it's my little boat.it's held up well for me,little wet.you need a set of smart tabs -to make it stop porpoising.mine is a tiller rig
25hp Yamaha 2 stroke


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I've had a 17 ft CS and had no issues mentioned here. I loved every minuet of it. I build a front deck that 3 people could fish out of. Their are several things you need to look out for. The trailer front bunk needs to be made like mine because the front of the hull will catch the roller bunk in the front. With all the added weight to my skiff, it still floated very shallow. It is a great boat design that didn't break your wallet. The quality of the CS I had was great. I would get another one in a heart beat. I'll try to send pics to you on this post.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

I've had a 17 ft CS and had no issues mentioned here. I loved every minuet of it. I build a front deck that 3 people could fish out of. Their are several things you need to look out for.  The trailer front bunk needs to be made like mine because the front of the hull will catch the roller bunk in the front.  With all the added weight to my skiff, it still floated very shallow.  It is a great boat design that didn't break your wallet. The quality of the CS I had was great.  I would get another one in a heart beat. Enjoy


----------

